# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Boot : bloquer sur crcdisk.sys pb sur pcmcia.sys ?

## argoet

Bonjour  vous :
Suite  une mise  jour du BIOS (CM Asrock 775Dual-VSTA) pour vista installation de la dernire version du Bios V2.9 
j'ai eu la desagrable surprise  ::bug::  de voir mon PC se figer au boot vista (la barre verte du boot en mouvement perpetuel et ...rien de plus...) 
En mode sans echec : le boot se bloque sur le chargement de "crcdisk.sys"

Aprs quelque recherche chez Mr Google j'ai constat que je n'tais pas le seul  connaitre ce problme 



> Problme courant sur certains modles des gammes Tecra et Satellite de chez Toshiba, problme d  une mauvaise reconnaissance du bus PCMCIA durant l'installation de Vista.
> 
> Pour le rsoudre, il va falloir passer par la Console de rcupration :
> 
> Dmarre depuis le DVD d'installation de Vista.
> Au bout de quelques instants, l'cran de paramtrage des options de langue va apparatre.
> C'est normalement cet cran qui apparat quand on choisit de dmarrer  partir du disque d'installation de Windows Vista.
> Il est toutefois possible que tu voies avant cela apparatre une fentre intermdiaire avec plusieurs choix dont Windows Setup [MS Enabled], appuie juste sur la touche Entre dans cette fentre si elle apparat.
> 
> ...


Je vais appliquer des ce soir la manip ci-dessus .

Mais avant , j'ai besoin d'etre rassur  ::oops:: 

Ce qui me chagrine , c'est que je ne suis pas du tous sur les modles ci-dessus cit .

Donc , est-ce le meme phenomene ?
Avez vous dja rencontr ce meme problme sur d'autres machines ?

Le fait de supprimer ou renommer les fichiers "pcmcia" ne va t'il pas gnrer d'autres soucis ailleurs ?

En quoi la mise  jour du BIos peut il provoquer ces erreurs ? 

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Morphorpse

Bonsoir,

Perso je passerai par la console de rcupration pour remplacer le crcdisk.sysde ton system32 par celui prsent sur le dvd de vista

----------


## argoet

::aie::  aprs moulte vrifications 
c'est mon Disque Dur qui est HS  ::aie::

----------


## Azeus

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai exactement le mme problme mais sur un portable Dell avec Vista.
Je l'ai reformat et Bim le pb sur le fichier crcdisk.sys.

J'ai fait la manipulation cit ci dessus et aucun changement.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

++

----------

